# HDR saddles



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I haven't heard great things about them, but I had a Pro Lexus dressage model and it was really quite nice. The leather felt good, it had a great deep seat and good knee block positioning. I didn't really have any complaints with it; I sold it because it didn't fit my horse so I can't speak to how long it will last.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

It depends on the line.

The Advantage line and anything below it are usually garbage. The older advantage line(ie 8+ years old) are decent.

I have the HDR Fletcher which was a limited edition model and I am head over heels for it and everyone who sits in it loves it. I've had saddle fitters(two of them being Schleese fitters, so they don't usually like anything but their own saddles) comment on how nice of a saddle it is, how nice quality the leather is and how balanced and well made it is. 

The Pro line is nice. They are some really nice dressage lines as well.

So basically, it depends on the line.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had the senior pro. It was comfortable and held up nicely enough. It didn't fit my horse right so I traded it in on an M Toulouse. Those are some nice saddles. 

As for the Advantage being crap, a friend of mines daughter has one, she's had it for about 6 or 8 years. I actually like it better then the Senior Pro.... and it's held up really nicely.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like your friend has one of the older advantages, before they started cheaping out on making them. I find them to be "meh" and very stiff and that plastic like fake leather panels. 

I'm not a huge fan of the Pro line. I like their higher end models that are usually limited edition models. I find the leather to be higher quality. I am an HDR fan. Especially since I can't indulge in my Voltaire saddle that I am dying for lol.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Same question came up on another board and here is my answer:

They are okay saddles for the money (if they fit you and the horse.) But they have low resale value. I recommend buying a used one. HDR has been offering flocked panels in more of their saddles but I don't follow HDR's product line closely.

I had two of them:
Pro CC XL flap http://s889.photobucket.com/user/sad...?sort=6&page=1
Advantage AP (see thread link at end of this post)

I'm not sure if the trees have been redesigned. But that particular cc had no "sweet spot" in the seat. None. I felt that I was just perched up on top. The seat was too flat. It just felt awkward. I just had no security whatsoever in that saddle. My pancake flat saddleseat saddles have more to hang onto than that particular saddle did. There wasn't any substantial difference in the quality of leather used in that Pro CC and the Advantage AP. Both were "painted." Seat leather was calfskin on the Pro, and some stretchy leather in the Advantage, and I actually think the Advantage's seat would stand up better to jeans or hard use. A person who went by "NeVar" on Ultimate Dressage board sold HDR. She said the major difference between Advantage and Pro was the Pro came with a better warranty on the tree. She said to watch for warped trees in both of those series.

The Advantage AP, it had a very bouncy ride, lol. Lots of foam in the seat plus BIG foam padding underneath. The slope of the cantle was steeper and more vee-shape than I'd prefer. The flaps are rather, um, massive, on that AP. 

The Rivella cc saddles, I would consider. But the problem is that their medium is narrow and the "wide" isn't all that wide, unless they have changed the trees since I last looked in 2009 or so.

The quality levels from top to bottom:
Drevell (sp?)
Rivella
Pro
Advantage
Club
HDR saddles? What's the difference?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

The lines you are talking about TC are the lines that I said are "meh" their limited eddition lines and higher end lines have MUCH nicer trees.

I used to have an advantage and its a POS. I couldn't give the darn thing away either. Riding in it was like sitting on a piece of plywood. There was no sweet spot and just ugh... My Fletcher i've had offers of what i've paid for it and its 3 years old. It still looks like it did the day it arrived from the maker. A lot of their higher end lines are the same. 

Their mass production lines such as Advantage and Pro I find to be just that, mass production. I find the care and attention to be into their higher end and limited edition lines. The trees are made with much more care and balance and really put you in a nice secure position. I have ridden 8 horses a day in my saddle and walked away feeling great, gone on 5 hour trail rides and felt so comfortable the entire time. It's a great saddle. 

I actually favor my Fletcher over my friends Antares and CWD lol. Its perfect until I can get my Voltair :lol:


----------

